# I'm taking a bow!



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I don't care if CC has me by 4 times as many posts, or anyone else for that matter! With this posting I have actually reached the 1,000 post milemark  and for me that is a big deal. I'd venture to guess that out of that 1,000 I may even have said something intelligent, I'm not going to do a search though. So no need to respond I'm just making a toot on my own horn  :chef:









Whoops   Make that 1,001  I made a "clever comment" in the "How do you chop your food" thread.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Along with your obvious intelligence, chrose, you've provided comedy when necessary, and support in many instances. All in all, the mark of a valuable member (even if you don't hold the ChefTalk record). :smiles:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey Buddie,

Any one who as been around CT for any length of time can't help but feel a warm and happy feeling when it comes to you Chrose.

Their are many people who inspire me on this site, but not many in the ways you do. Your writings are always filled with knowledge, and ALWAYS bolstered by a wonderful sense of humor.You are a very talented chef, your posts are thought provoking and you know how to post images on the internet  

You are a good man Chrose, and I'm so happy to be able to read your writings and count you as a friend .SO GET YOUR LAZY FAT *** DOWN HERE SO WE CAN HANG OUT AND TEACH MOMOREG HOW TO BAKE.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

1002.............................................. ........


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

4.600............................................. .................................

I STILL WANT TO HANG


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

AND I NEED BAKING LESSONS!!!

Thanks, CC, you took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Congrats, chrose! #1001 is one of my favorites. 

CC, try www.imagevenue.com for image posting; it's actually easier than it looks.


(click for a larger image)

See?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey, It works!!!!

Thanks Greg :bounce:


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

congratulations!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## blue_wolf (Jan 18, 2005)

Congradulations. Being a one of the newer posters compared to "1001", I know I have something to strive for.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Congratulations, chrose! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: I always enjoy reading your posts.

P.S. Love the boots, honey.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Okay so I'll try it too (by the way thanks for the nice words) These pics are not recent I'm afraid, but they'll have to do for now. The group is Ewald and Susan Notter and Henry Haller the former White House Chef and neighbor.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Hey this is fun! Just some of the sweet and savory I have done.
(Click for larger images)


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

A thousand congratulations to you, Chrose, and four thousand of them to Cape Chef. We are all enriched by your contributions to the site and your great senses of humor. Thanks for all both of you do here! 

Warmest regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Nice terrine, dude!

Cape, why is the guy in the middle wearing a Cutco apron? Did he lose a bet?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Chrose,
Your work looks beautiful

Notter was at the conference I attended a couple weeks ago, what a master with sugar, he did pastillaige, pulled, blown and compressed sugar work. He says that there should only be two colors when constructing a piece (black and white don't count) he was a lot of fun to watch. Greg, funny you should mention Chef Sonnerschmidts apron, I wondered the same thing,but you know, sometimes you let things slide, the guy is a true master chef and a total blast to study under.( I think he did loose a bet though)

BTW Greg,

what are the dishes you posted in your post?


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

That was the first course of our New Year's Eve dinner. Lobster medallion on a timbale of avocado with seared scallops, herb oil, red pepper coulis and chopped herb garnish. Here's the finished product:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I knew I shoud have guessed! I would have been right!  Very nice, tasty sounding too, two of my favorites that's for sure!


----------

